# Bofitec contra CS II



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Apr. 2013)

Hi,

hier interessieren mich Erfahrungen zu den beiden Geräten.

Bofitec hat ein 200 mµ und das CS II ein 300 mµ.

Ist der Bofi reinigungsintensiver auf Grund des Bogensiebabstandes ?

Welches würdet ihr eher kaufen wenn ihr die Wahl habt.


----------



## mcreal (25. Apr. 2013)

Hallo 

habe heute mein Bofitec Spaltsieb (200my) bekommen. 
Komme aber erst am Sonntag dazu, dies anzuschließen. 
Kann Dir also noch keine Erfahrungen schreiben. 
Wollte zuerst sogar die 150my Variante nehmen. Aber der Hersteller bzw. der Vertrieb, hatte mir auch eher das 200er empfohlen. 
Habe mich für das Bofitec entschieden, weil man hier zwischen 3 verschiedenen Siebgrößen wählen kann und ein Schmutzablauf integriert ist, was der CS nicht hat. Zudem ist das Bofitec von den Abmessungen her etwas kleiner, was meinem Platzmangel am Teich sehr entgegen kommt. Zudem hat das Bofitec einen 110er Ausgang. So muss man nicht runter adaptieren. Die (glaube ich) max. 15.000 l Durchfluss, reichen mir vollkommen aus. Hier geht wohl beim CS etwas mehr. 
Werde hier gerne berichten, wenn er bei mir paar Tage gelaufen ist. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcreal (26. Apr. 2013)

Hallo,

so,schon mal ein kleines Update...
Habe den Filter vorhin erstmal ausgepackt.Obwohl man ja die Abmessungen vorher weiss,wenn man ihn aus packt,ist er doch ziemlich "Handlich" 
Auch die Siebfläche  sieht in Natura ziemlich klein aus,im Vergleich zu meinem Eigenbau Siebfilter.Habe gleich  auch nochmal nachgelesen.Es sind max.10.000l die dieses Spaltsieb verträgt.Reicht für mich dennoch dicke aus.Denn mehr wie 9.000l (minus den typischen Verlusten) werde ich nicht pumpen.
Dafür kommen mir die Abmessungen sehr entgegen.

Eine weitere Überraschung beim aus packen,bereitete mir die dazu gehörige Schlauchstufentülle,um den Pumpenschlauch anzuschließen.
Diese liegt nämlich nur "lose" bei und muss selbst eingebaut werden.
Löblicher Weise,gehört zum Lieferumfang aber auch ein passendes Lochkreissägeblatt.Die Bedienungsanleitung / Einbauanleitung  ist vorbildlich erklärt.
Mittlerweile bin ich ganz froh darüber,das man in diesem Fall den Pumpenschlauchanschluss selbst anbauen muss.Somit ist man auch relativ flexibel und kann Einfluss darauf nehmen,an welcher Stelle dieser Anschluss für einen am günstigsten ist.
Der Schmutzablauf mit Kugelhahn ist dagegen schon fertig montiert.  
Das Siebelement  läßt sich am Anfang etwas "schwergängig" entnehmen,nach ein paar mal ein und aussetzen,funktioniert das dann aber problemlos.

Ich hoffe,ich komme am Sonntag dazu,das Spaltsieb in meine Filterkette  einzubauen,dann werde ich über die ersten Eindrücke im laufenden Betrieb berichten.

mobil gesendet with Tapatalk2
VG
Mike


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CP II*

Vielen Dank für Deine ersten Erfahrungsberichtie Mike 

Hast Du auch einen Link zu deinem bisherigen Siebfilterbau ?

Meiner besteht aus 2 übereinandergestellten Mörtelkisten und innen ein Wäschenetz. Dies ist nun langsam zu grob geworden und ich bin am übnerlegen mir ein 200 od 300 mµ Sieb zu bestellen und das da einzubauen. Hab Innenmaße von ca. 36 x 70 cm.

Ich bin mal gespannt wie oft Du das Bogensieb so reinigen musst. Bei meinem Siebfilter  musste ich morgens und abends ran und mit nem Schlauch spühlen. Das nervt natürlich. Ein Vließer ist mir zu teuer und einen Trommelfilterselbstbau krieg ich zeitlich nicht hin.


----------



## mcreal (28. Apr. 2013)

Hallo Ralf,

eine direkte Baudoku zum bisherigen Siebfilter habe ich nicht,da ich diesen nicht selbst gebaut habe,sondern von jemanden abgekauft.
Aber nen Foto davon müßte ich noch irgendwo haben.
Diesen hatte ich letzte Saison vor meinem Kauffilter CBF 350 angeschlossen und er hat mir die Reinigungsintervalle des Filters deutlich verlängert.
Das ist glaube ich auch ein 300my Sieb.Auch ich musste das Sieb mind. 2 am Tag absprühen.Wenn ich zu Teichsaisonbeginn und Ende,mir einen Schlammsauger ausleihe,nutze ich es hinter dem Sauger.Da leistet es mir noch gute Dienste.

Ich denke so ein richtiges Spaltsieb ist dann schon noch was anderes,wie ein einfaches Sieb.
Zum anschließen des Spaltsieb"s bin ich heute dann doch nicht mehr gekommen.
Steht nun am Mittwoch auf dem Plan.

mobil gesendet with Tapatalk2
VG
Mike


----------



## Patrick K (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CP II*

Hallo Ralf

Was für ein Sieb möchtest du denn einbauen ein Spaltsieb oder ein einfaches   V2A Sieb

Gruss Patrick


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CP II*

ein V2A Sieb

es müsste im Thementext eigentlich heißen contra CS II


----------



## Nori (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CP II*

@ Ralf:
Du kannst die beiden Spaltsiebe, auch wenn sie 200 oder 300 µ haben, nicht mit einem einfachen Siebfilter aus Edelstahl mit 200 oder 300 µ vergleichen - weder von der Funktion noch von der Standzeit - so ein Spaltsieb hat schon seine Vorteile - dafür kostet es auch ca. 100 € (ohne Gehäuse).

Ich hab mich für das CS (300 µ) entschieden, weil es rel. günstig gebraucht zu bekommen ist/war und weil es sehr robust ausgeführt ist, auch das Gehäuse. Der Schmutzablass ist für mich ein Gimmick das ich nicht brauche, da ich einfach den Dreck mit den Fingern rausnehm (dauert keine 10 Sekunden) - das Sieb selbst reinige ich höchstens alle 2-3 Monate.

Gruß Nori
Gruß Nori


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*

Danke Nori,

und Du hast trotzdem kaum Schwebeteilchen im Wasser ? Da bei meinem Wäschenetz sehr viel durchgeht musste ich meine Schwämme so alle 3 Wochen reinigen wozu ich jetzt keine Zeit mehr habe. Zusätzlich habe ich 1 x im Monat ne Schmutzwasserpumpe mit einem genähten Vliesviltersack in den Teich für einen Tag gehangen um die Schwebeteilchen rauszubekommen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*

Ich hab ne 6000er Aquamax Pumpe und möchte eigentlich nicht mit Leistung pumpen. Vielleicht irgendwann viel später mal. Teich wird aber nicht erweitert werden..

Macht es den einen großen Unterschied zwischen 300 und 200 mµ ?

Wie ist das mit dem Handling am CS II ? Meine Verrohung ist HT 75

Interessant finde ich den Überlaufschutz beim CS II, beim Bofitec müsste man den ja auch noch extra bohren und basteln wofür mir absolut die Zeit fehlt ...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*

Wenn dann würd ich hier bei Hanako bestellen 199 € + 5,90 Versand.

Ist der Herr Diehl auch ein Mitglied bei uns und macht evtl. Spezialpreise ?


----------



## mcreal (30. Apr. 2013)

69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Macht es den einen großen Unterschied zwischen 300 und 200 mµ ?
> 
> Wie ist das mit dem Handling am CS II ? Meine Verrohung ist HT 75
> 
> Interessant finde ich den Überlaufschutz beim CS II, beim Bofitec müsste man den ja auch noch extra bohren und basteln wofür mir absolut die Zeit fehlt ...



Hallo Ralf, 

wie groß der Unterschied in der Filterwirkung zwischen 200 und 300 my ist, würde mich natürlich auch interessieren. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dürfte der Unterschied zahlenmäßig 10 hundertstel Millimeter ausmachen. 

Die Verrohrung am CS II ist 75.
Bräuchtest also in deinem Fall nichts adaptieren. 
Der Bofi hat DN 110.

Der Bofitec hat ebenfalls nen Überlaufschutz! 
Dieser ist nur im Gehäuse integriert. Deswegen sieht man diesen nicht gleich. 
Am Siebanfang ist zwischen Gehäuserückwand und dem Sieb ein dementsprechender großer Spalt. 
Würde aus irgend einem Grund das Sieb verstopfen und der Wasserstand auf dem Sieb dementsprechend steigen, läuft es max. bis zu dieser Überlaufkante und fließt dann dort durch und unter dem Sieb wieder zum 110er Ausgang raus. 

Ist auch auf der Hersteller bzw. Vertriebsseite so bildlich erklärt. 



Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*

Am CS II fehlt nur der Schmutzablass wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, im ungünstigsten Fall würde der Schmodder dann über den Überlauf wieder in den Teich kommen. Und am CS II müsste ich dann sozusagen den Schmodder immer mit der Hand rausnehmen.

Wie breit ist denn der Überlaufspalt, könnte der sich schnell verstopfen wenn da der Schmodder reinläuft ?

Beim CS II könnte man wenns passt evtl. so einen Kugelhahn selber noch als Ablass einbauen ... 

Wie sind denn die Siebmaße beim Bofitec ? Beim CS II sind es 25 x 40 cm.


----------



## mcreal (30. Apr. 2013)

Ich empfinde den Überlaufschutz als groß genug. 

Hier mal der Link zum Bofitec. 
http://www.teichfilter.com/xtcommer...ebfiltersystem-mit-integr--Schmutzablass.html

Ob der integrierte Schmutzablauf nötig sein wird, werde ich die nächsten Tage raus finden. 
Ich finds halt praktisch, wenn man einfach den Kugelhahn aufdrehen kann und man mal schnell das Sieb im eingebauten Zustand abspülen kann und der Schmotter so über die Schmutzablassleitung mit abläuft. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*

Siebfläche Bofitec 22,5 x 31 cm also etwas kleiner als beim CS II

Alternativ hab ich den großen 45 x 31 hier in meiner Nähe für 300 € gefunden http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ter,-siebfilter,-vorfilter/115541114-138-1449

Wäre der für meine 6000er Pumpe zu überdimensioniert ? Platz hab ich genug ...


----------



## Patrick K (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*

Hallo Ralf

Du kannst ja mal bei Bofitec anrufen und fragen welchen mindest Flow die Pumpe braucht um das grössere Spaltsieb zu reinigen

im prinzip ist es ja besser mehr siebfläche zu haben ,aber ich denke das breitere Sieb braucht auch mehr mindest Flow um sich selbst zu reinigen 

kann mich auch irren und das Wasser läuft einfach über den Dreck zur nächsten freien Rille mmmmmh 

frag besser nach ,bevor du den Filter kaufst

Gruss Patrick


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*

Ja, stimmt Danke  Hab angerufen, mindestens müssen beim breiten 6000L ankommen. Mit meiner 6000er kommen max. 2500-3000L oben an.

Also die kleine Version wirds werden. Beim CS II stört mich irgendwie das der Schmodder doch recht schnell wenn man mal nicht reinigt durch den Überlauf dann in meine Schwammtonne kommen würde ... ?


----------



## Joerg (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*

Hi Ralf,
hast du denn in deinem Filter eine Option den Vliessack zu integrieren?
Eine Damenstrumpfhose nach dem Spaltsieb wäre auch eine Option.

Damit kommst du dann effektiv unter 100 mµ und die Schwebeteilchen sind Vergangenheit.


----------



## Nori (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*

Bevor der Schmodder beim CS in die Nähe des Überlaufs kommen würde müsstest du mal easy 1-2 Wochen nichts reinigen - den Dreck drückt es nach unten und das Wasser passiert das Sieb im oberen Bereich.
Ich habs jedenfalls in 4 Jahren Betrieb noch nie erlebt.

Gruß Nori

Btw:
Bevor du deinen Schlauch aufdrehst und dann versuchst den Dreck durch die kleine Öffnung des Ablasshahns zu treiben, in der Zeit mach ich den CS fünf mal mit den Fingern sauber.


----------



## Patrick K (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*

Hallo
ich hab zwar keinen CSII aber bei meinen Neffen läuft der CS II jede Woche über ,vielleicht sollte man die Standzeit eines CS II an Art und Bestand des Besatzes im Teich fest machen(die Lage des Teiches ist mit sicherheit auch nicht zu vernachlässigen)

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*

@ Ralf 

wenn dir die paar cm zuwenig sind setz doch mit drei 90° Bögen den Überlauf etwas höher

Gruss Patrick


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*

Danke für eure Infos. Im Moment tendiere ich eher zum Bofitec mit dem 200er. Ich lasse die Schwämmetonne und meine 75er Verrohrung.

Als Strumpfvariante gibts so etwas im Shop: klick


----------



## Nori (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*

Wenn der CS jede Woche überläuft liegt es mit Sicherheit an dem, was danach geschaltet ist oder an der momentanen Montage des CS - normal ist das nicht!.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*

der CSII läuft direkt wieder in den Koiteich ohne was dazwischen,Koi Sche....n etwas grösser als Goldies

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Als Strumpfvariante gibts so etwas im Shop: klick


Die Idee ist ja nicht neu und das als Erweiterung der Feinfilterung anzubieten gar nicht übel. 
Normale tun es auch und die kosten beim Discounter 0,40€ das Stück.

Eine Entsorgung inclusive der Schwebeteilchen ist sehr einfach und günstig.

@Nori: Fällt entsprechend Biomasse an, ist eine tägliche Reinigung im Frühsommer nötig.
Das ist auch einer der Gründe weshalb einige Hardcore Teichbesitzer irgendwann auf was austomatisches ausweichen.


----------



## lollo (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*



Nori schrieb:


> Wenn der CS jede Woche überläuft liegt es mit Sicherheit an dem, was danach geschaltet ist oder an der momentanen Montage des CS -



Hallo,

und/oder auch am Biofilm der auf dem Sieb entsteht, und dieses sich dann zusetzt.


----------



## Nori (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*

Hallo Lollo,
das mag an einem normalen Edelstahlsieb so sein, aber nicht an einem richtigen Spaltsieb - wie gesagt ich nehm das Sieb vielleicht alle 2 Monate mal aus dem Gehäuse um es mittels Schlauch und Bürste zu reinigen, ansonsten erfolgt die Säuberung nur "händisch".

Gruß Nori


----------



## lollo (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*

Hallo Nori,

na klar doch. Aber hier wird von einem CS II geschrieben und auf einen Link verwiesen,
siehe hier, und da ist nichts von einem Spaltsieb zu lesen, sondern von einem Siebelement mit einer Maschenweite von 300 Mikron, und dieses ist einfach öfter vom Biofilm zu reinigen. (gibt hier unzählige Beiträge zu)

Ich persönliche verwende einen Vorfilter mit einem richtigen VA Spaltsieb aus industrieller Herstellung, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin.  Spaltsiebe gibt es natürlich auch in Kunststoff.


----------



## Nori (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*

Der CS 2 hat aber genau so einen Spaltsieb aus Edelstahl serienmässig

Gruß Nori


----------



## mcreal (1. Mai 2013)

so, seit heute Mittag läuft mein Spaltsieb. Bin gespannt, wie sich das die nächsten Tage so verhält, was die Reinigung angeht. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## willi1954 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*



Nori schrieb:


> Wenn der CS jede Woche überläuft liegt es mit Sicherheit an dem, was danach geschaltet ist oder an der momentanen Montage des CS - normal ist das nicht!.
> 
> Gruß Nori



mein Spaltsieb (grosses Bofitec) setzt sich in regelmässigen Abständen zu. Es entsteht ein Biofilm, dadurch ist das Sieb verstopft.

Reinigung erfolgt bei uns im Geschirrspüler, das geht bestens. Der Reinigungsabstand war bisher so alle 2 Monte.


----------



## mcreal (2. Mai 2013)

Also ich ich kann jetzt schon mal sagen,das so ein Spaltsieb sich in der Tat nicht mit einem "einfachen" Edelstahl Sieb Eigenbau Siebfilter" vergleichen läßt.
Mein Bofitec Spaltsieb läuft seit heute Mittag,mein Edelstahlsieb meines Eigenbau Siebfilters,hätte ich heute Abend schon mal absprühen müssen.
Ich bin mal gespannt,in welchen Abständen bei mir die Reinigungsintervalle werden.




willi1954 schrieb:


> mein Spaltsieb (grosses Bofitec) setzt sich in regelmässigen Abständen zu. Es entsteht ein Biofilm, dadurch ist das Sieb verstopft.
> 
> Reinigung erfolgt bei uns im Geschirrspüler, das geht bestens. Der Reinigungsabstand war bisher so alle 2 Monte.



Also alles 2 Monate das Sieb richtig reinigen zu müssen,wäre für mich ein Traum.Alles sicher auch eine Frage der Art des Teiches und deren Besatz.
Viel Fadenalgen oder eher weniger...



mobil gesendet with Tapatalk2
VG
Mike


----------



## lollo (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*



Nori schrieb:


> Der CS 2 hat aber genau so einen Spaltsieb aus Edelstahl serienmässig



Hallo Nori,

ja dann ist es ja gut. Nur der Hersteller schreibt da nun nichts von. Er schreibt von einem Siebelement mit einer Maschenweite, und nichts von einem Spaltsieb, und das ist ja dann irreführend.

Habe mal bei einem anderen Händler nachgesehen, die benutzen alle den gleichen Text.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*

,

hab soeben bei meinem Händler vor Ort Koi Steppan mal angerufen. Es handelt sich um ein Spaltsieb beim CS II und bei  ihm definitiv mit 250 mµ. Viele bieten es ja mit 300 mµ an.

Was mich ab Bofitec stört ist, dass der Auslauf genau für mich an der falschen Seite ist da mein Filter von links nach rechst aufgebaut ist und ich mit dem rinigen beim umgedrehten Bofi schlecht rankomme. Wenn ich den Bofi normal hinstelle müsste ich mit mehreren Bögen zum Hauptfilter arbeiten was wieder einen Reibungsverlust erzeugt...

Auch find ich den Pflanzdeckel des Bofi blöd da ja dort das Regenwasser drinn stehen bleibt, beim CS II gibt es da eine normale nicht tiefergelegte Abdeckung.

Nun die Frage an die CS II Spezies, lässt sich das Sieb leicht rausnehmen oder ist das fummelig. Beim Bofi gibt es so eine Raushebehilfe mit bei. ???


----------



## mcreal (2. Mai 2013)

Den Pflanzendeckel finde ich auch unnötig, zumindest sollte man beim bestellen die Wahl haben, auch einen normalen Deckel zu bestellen. 
Voll läuft der Deckel allerdings nicht. Seitlich ist ein Wasserablauf angebracht. 

Ich glaube die Aushebelhilfe brauchst Du beim CS II nicht. Die hat der Bofi nur, weil das Sieb durch den Notüberlauf etwas unter dem Gehäuse ist. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nori (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*

Richtig - einfach die Einlaufwanne etwas anheben und raus mit dem Teil - dauert 3 Sekunden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*

Hab mit dem Bofitec Hersteller gemailt, er kann den Bofi inkl. Kugelhahn und Deckel inkl. Versand für 200 € anbieten - also für alle Interessenten dieses Modells bitte direkten Kontakt aufnehmen. Einen 2. Abluss auf der anderen Seite hat er mich für 20€ Aufpreis angeboten. Einen flachen Deckel hat er nicht nur den Pflanzdeckel mit kleinem Ablaufloch.


Das CS II gibt es bei einigen Händlern noch mit dem 250mµ Sieb anstatt dem Standard 300 mµ.

Ich tendiere nun zum CS II wegen dem etwas größeren Bogensieb, wegen den auf der richitgen Seite liegenden 75er Abflüssen und dem besseren Deckel (Filter steht direkt unter Nachbars Riesenbirke).


----------



## willi1954 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*



mcreal schrieb:


> Viel Fadenalgen oder eher weniger...
> 
> Mike



eher viel. 
muss einmal alle 2 tage die schmutzrinne säubern.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*

Guten Morgen,

hab die rakuten Site bei dem hier www.koi-siegen.de angegeben und bekomme nun den CS II mit 250mµ inkl. Versand für 195 €. Das ist doch mal nen Schnappi 

:freu :freu :freu


----------



## mcreal (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

also hier mal mein erstes kleines Fazit nach den ersten paar Tagen mit dem Bofitec.
Habe den Kauf bisher nicht bereut.Im Gegenteil,ist schon was völlig anderes als mein Eigenbau Siebfilter mit Edelstahlsieb.
Ich musste das Sieb bisher nicht reinigen.Mein Edelstahlsieb musste ich täglich absprühen,damit das Sieb wieder frei wird.

Momentan ärgere ich mich fast ein wenig,weil ich die 200 my Variante genommen habe und nicht das 150er Sieb.
Aber gut,das läßt sich dann im Sommer wahrscheinlich besser testen,zumal meine Fische noch in der IH sind.

mobil gesendet with Tapatalk2
VG
Mike


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*

Mein CS II kam am Sa an und funzt schon. Einbau war ein Kinderspiel. Bin sehr zufrieden und das 250 mµ holt ordentlich was raus. Ein feineres Bogensieb ist natürlich immer interessant bedarf jedoch sicher häufigerer Reinigung.


----------



## Nori (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*

Wenn man das Sieb mal längere Zeit nicht reinigt (den Schmodder nat. schon rausnehmen) wird es automatisch feiner.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*

Hallo Ralf 

berichte mal was gibt es neues von der CS II front


wie oft musst du das Sieb reinigen ,ist dein Wasser schon klarer,bist du zufrieden???


Gruss Patrick


----------



## mcreal (14. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 

nachdem nun mein Bofitec (200my) an meinem Teich nun einige Zeit läuft, kann ich nun sagen, das ich vollsten zufrieden damit bin. Im Vergleich zu meinem Eigenbau Siebfilter (300 my Edelstahlsieb) ist der Bofi "Wartungsfrei" dagegen. 
Daher werde ich nun auf das 150my Sieb wechseln. 
Habe gerade mit dem Hersteller telefoniert, er schickt mir ein 150er zu und ich kann es dann testen. Eins von beiden schicke ich dann wieder zurück. 
Erstklassiger Service! 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*

Hi zusammen,

ich bin auch sehr zufrieden. Nach 24h war der Teich glasklar. Die nachgeschaltete Schwammtonne hat sicher noch ihren Feinfilteranteil beigetragen. Am Teichgrund liegen halt noch nen paar Algen die abgesaugt werden wollen wozu ich aber im Moment nicht komme.

Die Reinigung ist trotzdem jeden Abend notwendig und alle 2 Tage Sieb per Gartenschlauch abspritzen.

In den Überlauf werd ich von innen wohl noch eine halbe HT Endkappe einstecken da der Überlauf sehr tief liegt und dann ungefiltertes Wasser in meine Schwammtonne kommt.

Ansonsten die richtige Entscheidung, wenn ich im Lotto gewinne kommt ein neuer Teich und ein Trommler mit Beatsystem *träum*


----------



## Doc (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bofitec contra CS II*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> In den Überlauf werd ich von innen wohl noch eine halbe HT Endkappe einstecken da der Überlauf sehr tief liegt und dann ungefiltertes Wasser in meine Schwammtonne kommt.



Das ist ne TOP Idee!


----------

